# Pictures of your MK1 TT



## Victor520 (Sep 1, 2012)

I ask that you would like to put your favorite photo of your MK1 TT in high quality


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

thats a pretty cool photo,how did you do that photoshop?


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

heres mine


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

matty fitz said:


> thats a pretty cool photo,how did you do that photoshop?


any shape app for iPhone. I don't know why but it's my favourite pic.


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> heres mine


stunning looking TT there.


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's one!


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

murraytt said:


> Here's one!


Great pic


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't have many as not particularly happy with her the way she is but here ya go


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Never going to be a "David Bailey" :lol: here's mine.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## TTNI (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

here is mine


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## stanton (Aug 7, 2012)

My TT


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Here's mine


Just love those wheels Neil....you running 8.5j all round or 8j front 8.5 rear? 

Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

one of mine when she was a mod virgin..


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)




----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine
> ...


8.5 all round Damien


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

One of Gallys snaps


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Feel sad, some fantastic pics....only got TT, even though I think it looks great, it's still a mod virgin.....I need another job to catch up. Neilc, wow wheels...


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is one of mine


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

all i gottt


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

on the beech


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine  :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> Here is one of mine


Best looking TT on here in my opinion! I'm half way saved up for coils because of you!


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks spilz means alot, i need to finish her off tbh but saving for a house etc mean its holding me back.
Gonna try and get the front down a tad lower not much.

just need a rear v6 valance if anyone has one for sale?????????


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

few cheeky ones.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

kazinak said:


>


A picture posted by a man full of regret [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> A picture posted by a man full of regret [smiley=bigcry.gif]


He will be back once he sees how terrible the BM's are come the winter! Its embarrassing being over taken by a granny in a micra as your struggling to keep the car in a straight line at 10mph!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

or when his ego bin's it on a wet rounderbout.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

some fantastic looking tts here folks....another reason why i love this car so much,,,look great in any colour


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

another










front end coming down more this wkend


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shame about the house roof.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


>


Absolutley love this picture  car looks stunning...credit to its owner [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

BaueruTc said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > A picture posted by a man full of regret [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


i'm probably be better whit rwd car in the snow than you in the quattro , i came from country where we have snow for 4-5 months in the year,so i know ho to dive on it :wink:


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Absolutley love this picture  car looks stunning...credit to its owner [smiley=sunny.gif]


Thanks mate. Always nice to hear good things about your pride and joy


----------



## HOOKY (Jul 13, 2007)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

LordG71 said:


>


Looking good 8)

On my list to repainted the front and rear rings black


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Heres my fav ones i cant decide between them lol




























Tom


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

murraytt said:


> Here's one!


Nice pic!


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

My TT


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

tom2018 said:


> Heres my fav ones i cant decide between them lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any clearer pics of your car with the TDs mate not seen may tts with them also what size tyres and drop you running


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

Audi TT quattro by Officina 590gt, on Flickr

or


Audi TT quattro by Officina 590gt, on Flickr


----------



## 01TTStage2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is mine 








hope you like it!


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

01TTStage2 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome lights do u have a pic with the lights on I'd love to see them in action


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Is that just before you spun :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Which time?

:lol:


----------



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

Showing the big boys how it's done!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

+1 great photo


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

To many to choose from ;-)


----------



## W4RK B (Sep 10, 2012)

This I my baby a few years ago.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

When it "morphs" back into a MK1 it will be cool! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Steve


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Steve your car is killer


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

CSMatt said:


> Steve your car is killer


Cheers.
Steve


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Duggy said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks Duggy 

Black front and rear rings are the way to go...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

BreinholTT said:


> Audi TT quattro by Officina 590gt, on Flickr
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Nice pics Johnny, was good to meet ypu in Dubai. Car looked great. 8)


----------



## herukano (Aug 24, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Steve


Those wheels are tight , what are they ?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

herukano said:


> Those wheels are tight , what are they ?


Thank god for that, wouldn't want them falling off whilst he is driving.

They are Schmidts


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> herukano said:
> 
> 
> > Those wheels are tight , what are they ?
> ...


Schmidt TH 3 piece..marmite thing.
Steve


----------



## herukano (Aug 24, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> herukano said:
> 
> 
> > Those wheels are tight , what are they ?
> ...


Ill fix it :wink:



Brendanb86 said:


> herukano said:
> 
> 
> > Those wheels are *spiffing old chap* , what are they ?


Seriously though , very nice rims . Id be scared to death of kurbing anything so pretty


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Seriously though , very nice rims . Id be scared to death of kurbing anything so pretty

These are Radinox rim Schmidts, so there are no issues with kerbs.
YouTube is your friend.
Steve


----------



## herukano (Aug 24, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Seriously though , very nice rims . Id be scared to death of kurbing anything so pretty
> 
> These are Radinox rim Schmidts, so there are no issues with kerbs.
> YouTube is your friend.
> Steve







impressive stuff , so they double as a diamond tile cutting blade ! gonna have to go find out what they are made of now..


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

oh my god i never knew that.... literally do what you want and nothing!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Charlesuk said:


> oh my god i never knew that.... literally do what you want and nothing!


I was fed up of kerbing alloys, so these are the final set i will be buying for a long while.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

May aswell whilst i have photbucket open... whore time


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> Thank god for that, wouldn't want them falling off whilst he is driving...


Boom-boom. :roll:



V6RUL said:


> Schmidt TH 3 piece..marmite thing.
> Steve


Must confess to not liking the look of 'em in pictures, but on your car they look the puppy's privates.

Well 8)


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Most recent. Click pics to see her in her full glory..  8) 








A few months ago
























Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Most recent. Click pics to see her in her full glory..  8)
> View attachment 1
> 
> A few months ago
> ...


 And still looks exactly like it did the day it came out on the showroom!! awsome car,awsomeoldguy


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ian_W said:


>


What's it lowered on?

Crying out for spacers though!

L


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Most recent. Click pics to see her in her full glory..  8)


Hoggy have you been fiddling? QS wheels and a 3 bar grille?? Shame on you :lol:

Very nice mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I would so love to have owned one of these cars from brand new.


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

An old one but I like it


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

L0z said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


H&R Coilovers.

I know it's desperate for spacers but got to many things to pay for at the minute


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike46 said:


>


One to stand back from and admire, looks well cared for. 'Mint' [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

TTMBTT said:


> One to stand back from and admire, looks well cared for. 'Mint' [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers mate!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt B said:


> An old one but I like it


Still hate those wheels... :wink:


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

hood was popped open.....


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


>


Warren, that's one of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just been lowered and spacers fitted , few cosmetic mods. follow 










Mark


----------



## Jordan282 (Sep 21, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> May aswell whilst i have photbucket open... whore time


Like the look of the v6... Can you straight swap the front bumper onto a 1.8?


----------



## Jordan282 (Sep 21, 2012)

BreinholTT said:


> Audi TT quattro by Officina 590gt, on Flickr
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Awesome pics


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc, Still looking good. you've been busy today. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Marc, Still looking good. you've been busy today. [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.


cheers mate


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

New wheels & coilovers on


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

hhh said:


> New wheels & coilovers on


Looking good hhh, glad to see you back on the forum ;-)


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

cheers gogs


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

one for you gogs


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Back at ya mate










They do look good...........


----------



## marknjayne (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine now sporting a black roof and fuel filler cap


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks amazing, avus looks so nice when clean


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

my new Rear Diffuser...


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

amhobbs said:


> my new Rear Diffuser...


Is this a wind up?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


>


Awesome photo!! 

Here's my baby


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

amhobbs said:


> my new Rear Diffuser...


Blimey


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

amhobbs said:


> my new Rear Diffuser...


Well it's different lol


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

amhobbs said:


> my new Rear Diffuser...


Needs lowering...


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

marknjayne said:


> Mine now sporting a black roof and fuel filler cap


That looks awsome


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> amhobbs said:
> 
> 
> > my new Rear Diffuser...
> ...


Needs removing.

L


----------



## marknjayne (Jun 15, 2012)

So Slow said:


> marknjayne said:
> 
> 
> > Mine now sporting a black roof and fuel filler cap
> ...





Brendanb86 said:


> Looks amazing, avus looks so nice when clean


cheers guys


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

L0z said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > amhobbs said:
> ...


Agreed guys.
Already lowered but looking for a new, lower set that can fit my 19 inch wheels...


----------



## marknjayne (Jun 15, 2012)

L0z said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > amhobbs said:
> ...


LOL...i like the fact people do different things that are a bit "Marmite" ,its not totally to my taste but i would say my car is not to everyone's taste either


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm all for doing new things but something's haven't been done for a reason


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Managed to get a few pics in today before the rain started.

WIll pop a few more up later.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's my baby [/quote]

holliett stop displaying photos of your car please your making me jelous and its not funny.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

lovely shot by pembroke castle


----------



## ryrymcfly (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

staners1 said:


> Here's my baby


holliett stop displaying photos of your car please your making me jelous and its not funny. [/quote]

I'm sorry lol gotta get a pic in every now and again! 

Yours is a wikid pic too!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

holliett said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my baby
> ...


I'm sorry lol gotta get a pic in every now and again! 

Yours is a wikid pic too! [/quote]
thanks hollie only mine is pretty much standard lol just a few thing i have done that arnt to much cost wise  i would love to do more to it but being 22 im trying to get my deposit ready for a house :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=410767388975615&set=t.1121246325&type=3

or in my avatar


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

This is my favorite picture of my Mk1:









(Probably better of the sky rather than the car?!)

Graham


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

GrahamR said:


> This is my favorite picture of my Mk1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a lush photo! That sky looks wikid! :O


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

GrahamR said:


> This is my favorite picture of my Mk1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice contrast. the sky is on fire and the ground is covered in ice.

cheers


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Victor520 (Sep 1, 2012)

very cool


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## b-f-c (Sep 25, 2012)

Some very nice motors there 8)


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

My TTR!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

GrahamR said:


> This is my favorite picture of my Mk1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh Aberdeen in summer :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Some more pics of my car


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine, awaiting coilovers/tie bars and a wheel refurb to tide me over. I had put off selling it for the last year but have managed to find an interest in it again. I think now is the time to hang on to them really as the market for them is sh :!: t.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

[/quote]

That looks so good debadged !


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

mikeat45 said:


> heres mine


Nice Colour! what would make it complete is Gloss black wheels!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTstang said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> > heres mine
> ...


Oy, Imola and Black is my theme :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> TTstang said:
> 
> 
> > mikeat45 said:
> ...


It's not imola Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTstang said:
> ...


Looks it Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The clue is at the bottom of the pic where it says PAPAYA


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The clue is at the bottom of the pic where it says PAPAYA


So it does :roll:

Phew, I'm relieved


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/urban-tiger2_zpsb36a2a37.jpg


----------



## jimob1234 (Sep 21, 2012)

only had my tt 3 weeks lots i want to do


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Laiyew (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Cheers


----------



## jamest87 (Sep 11, 2012)

Heres a couple of mine!


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Love this thread....your whips look wicked


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fantastic looking tt there fella


----------



## carsmad43 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's mine had 4 days and loving it.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

have you seen this one


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

neilc said:


> Here's mine


A do like that V6, looks very stealth. Excellent 8)


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

excellent thread.nice to see the variety.


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's my favourite mk1 TT pic 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just waiting on centre caps


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

kazinak said:


> have you seen this one


I actualy realy like this   i love white cars and the new bumper 

Tom


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tom2018 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > have you seen this one
> ...


Its silver :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tom2018 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > have you seen this one
> ...


Its silver :lol:


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol it might be 

Need to not watch tv and comment at the same time 

Tom


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Banker (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is mine babiee Black Bullet from Bangkok 























Nice to meet you all


----------



## Crhutd (Nov 14, 2012)

This is an awesome thread and needs to be a sticky!!!

Some really nice cars in here!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

My boy


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

tom2018 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > have you seen this one
> ...


+1, except that the bumper looks photoshopped.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banker said:


> Here is mine babiee Black Bullet from Bangkok
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Really nice car, is it wrapped? What about the engine, stock or modified?


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Its silver :lol:


Any chance of seeing a pic or two of your car? I think i saw one a while ago, but I can remember now :-/


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


>


 Keep seeing u driving around!


----------



## Banker (Nov 19, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine babiee Black Bullet from Bangkok
> ...


Thank you , this is wrap kevlar sticker )

For modification, just tuning ecu upgrade, super sprint exhaust , forge blow off, Gripforce clutch kit )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

adajason said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Its silver :lol:
> ...


No pics of yellow but some pics of the qS here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My offering..








Steve


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No pics of yellow but some pics of the qS here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


QS looks stunning mate [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## K-90-MTN (Nov 12, 2012)

Still not polished but at least my plate is finally on! 

Away in Stafford for 3 and a bit weeks training from tomorrow so wont have much time to machine polish till Mid December :?


----------



## .Ben. (Nov 15, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No pics of yellow but some pics of the qS here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


Wow. That's epic. I want a QS so much. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

warrenstuart said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > No pics of yellow but some pics of the qS here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/
> ...


Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

.Ben. said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > No pics of yellow but some pics of the qS here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/
> ...


Cheers


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any chance of seeing a pic or two of your car? I think i saw one a while ago, but I can remember now :-/





> No pics of yellow but some pics of the qS here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


... at the risk of upsetting one or two others- I think that is the nicest QS I have ever seen- in fact, one of the cleanest, and most well put together TT's I've ever seen ... very, very nice ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## audittpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice!

Got more pics of the black CHs with the silver lips on your silver lovely?


----------



## audittpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Nice!
> 
> Got more pics of the black CHs with the silver lips on your silver lovely?


yep


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a set of these for sale if interested!
19'' running AD08's.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Blue Bandit said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of seeing a pic or two of your car? I think i saw one a while ago, but I can remember now :-/
> ...


Stop it please


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving them wheels !!


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Those tyres are a bit stretched audittpaul, what size are they?


----------



## audittpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

Borisp said:


> Those tyres are a bit stretched audittpaul, what size are they?


Yes a little stretch lol

They are 225/40/18 but should be 255 etc

Rear wheels are 9j and front 8j so only stretched on rear, looks cool from behind.

Thinking of winding coilovers down another 10mm


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

audittpaul said:


> Borisp said:
> 
> 
> > Those tyres are a bit stretched audittpaul, what size are they?
> ...


How does she/ride handle with the stretch at the rear end?


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Nem said:


>


Mate what colour are your wheels do in? Got A paint code by any chance?


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> adajason said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Um........WOW!!! that's all I could say after each picture.

That is truly a stunning example!!! The sad thing is now I want a QS too   [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The sportec mono? wheels look amazing. I love the fact that it almost looks standard to the untrained eye [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Now you have to show me yellow.... Please!!!

What did you have before the TT's ? Do all your cars end up looking like this?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

adajason said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > adajason said:
> ...


Glad you like it the OEM look was what I was going for so glad you think I got it right  
The mono 10s are hard to find now as they stopped making them in 5x100 a long time ago I had to get a second hand set luckily I managed to find a mint set 
I have always played with my cars but not to the extent of the TTs . I also have a 25th anniversary Golf mk4 that I have done a few things to :lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish it was this low


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Here my TT

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brnmurray said:


> Here my TT
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Looking good! May i ask why you decided not to do the top half of the boot lid black to follow on down from the roof?


----------



## audittpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

Borisp said:


> audittpaul said:
> 
> 
> > Borisp said:
> ...


Rides spot on mate no difference


----------



## john__2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My Ride


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi i thought it look good the way it was done different
Brian.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi i thought it look different doing that way.
Brian.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Taken by rich196 and brendon1985 sneaking along side!


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

please excuse the reverse light sticker


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great pics Charles. Loving the spoiler in black, wouldn't have thought that would work but it looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

cheers bro, was testing the new camera  ive been thinking about the v6 spoiler and valance but im just not sure, and i also thought about what you said the other day... black rings. but again im not sure if its going to be too much, you know what i mean a tad?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeh I agree, too much black could spoil the look. How about spraying your current valance gloss black? I have the V6 valance and the problem is it never looks clean, so considering changing over to a gloss black standard valance and spraying my v6 spoiler gloss black too


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i gotta get myself to some meets!


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am looking to buy a mk1 tt 3.2 v6 and it says it has Chorus II RDS radio and i am wondering if it has bose or not. i thought all the mk1 tt had bose as standard? can anyone tell me please 
thanks


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

hi mate, bose isnt standard i believe. when i was buying mine i saw the chorus and also got confused. and i still dont know if that means its got bose. worth a 30 second phone call for an ask though!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Hi, All MK1 3.2's come with the Bose Speaker systems. Some with single CD in dash and others with Cassette and Autochangers.

Bose system is really good but you'll probably want to fit a Bluetooth / MP3 system at some point!!!

Cheers Craig


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

okay thanks guys i will probably contact the dealer and try and find out thanks for the help


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## benjy_1 (Oct 6, 2011)

thats mine


----------



## Avus_TT (May 10, 2011)

And mine...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

benjy_1 said:


> thats mine


Nice, Benjy, but in case you didn't know...

NEEDS CLEAR CORNERS!


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

DSC04622 by Matty!, on Flickr


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

My brothers 3.2 - Just put up for sale


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

.Ben. said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > No pics of yellow but some pics of the qS here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/
> ...


Agreed! What a beautiful car!
I wish we had QS in the US...hell i settle for those seats!!!


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

My aviator


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Aviator i love it
This is mine and my daughters cabby.
http://www.photobucket.com/ericv

Eric V.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

My baby peeking round the corner....such a Diva...  
Damien.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> My baby peeking round the corner....such a Diva...
> Damien.


tease only showing the clean bit. :wink:

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tritium said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > My baby peeking round the corner....such a Diva...
> ...


Another clean one just for you Brian... Old and new....  sorry bit blurry... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]










Damien.


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Not took one in ages but heres the best ive got so far


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

oh go on then...


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

here comes my one , i just need lowered a bit change calipers and discs and after winter change colour


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

one more


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

One of mine looking mean..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

AjsTT said:


> One of mine looking mean..


 Looks purposeful 8) like the black rollover hoops as well


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes + 1,, looks 8)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

[smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

ooo neil that's shinny <3


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

heres a few from this passed summer. Still have alot of work to do! needs more LOW


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

amhobbs said:


> my new Rear Diffuser...


Ha what the **** is that


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

Fredrik


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

CharlesUK, I frigging love your car!!

I want those wheels, bumper, wing mirrors and spoiler!!!!


----------



## Boris TT (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a run out and took these on Sunday while it was dry


----------



## stevieb73 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's mine! Needs a new windscreen, and front bumper as previous owner must have lived in a gravel pit! :evil:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

A couple of mine



















John


----------



## T1 4LEX (Sep 23, 2013)

Finally got round to cleaning!
Can't believe how mucky she was before! Spent some good time today.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Skid Mark said:


>


Looking at a Avis Silver one. Such a nice car too. looks clean


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Duggy said:


>


Nice, Don Duggy. Towing eye, popped bonnet... Wonder where that was taken. :roll:

Different venue this year - LOSER! :twisted:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

rcarlile23 said:


> Looking at a Avis Silver one. Such a nice car too. looks clean


Cheers fella, it's glacier blue :wink:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

My very dirty motor this morning.. Looking over at the Schumacher kart track.


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's mine. 2004 V6 DSG, Papaya Orange, full black leather.


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

nice orange loooooook


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

[/quote]

like the wheels what are they??


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is my TiTi...


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mine..


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You should recognise the towing eye, it's yours :lol: :lol: :lol:

Loser... That was taken just after I'd set the highest figure of the day for a standard TT... Think the word you were looking for was Winner :wink:



Must be the Aussie to British translation :lol: :lol: :lol:

John (Now hiding under my desk due to my insult of the Kiwi's translation) :wink:


----------



## stevieb73 (Jul 21, 2013)

slingy said:


>


like the wheels what are they??[/quote]

Hey dude, 
Not sure as they have the Audi centre cap, BUT!...theyre vinyl, and need replacing, so hopefully if the weather is decent at the weekend, I'll peel them off to expose the make, and then I'll let you know bud ;o)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Duggy, ya bugger; strewth mate, more yabba like that and I'll have to... er... soz, my 'Strine dictionary needs an update; can't find any more West Island colloquialisms. :?

And yes, I did recognise the towing eye. Little tart was getting used by pretty much every TT there. 

Winner! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mondo said:


> Duggy, ya bugger; strewth mate, more yabba like that and I'll have to... er... soz, my 'Strine dictionary needs an update; can't find any more West Island colloquialisms. :?
> 
> And yes, I did recognise the towing eye. Little tart was getting used by pretty much every TT there.
> 
> Winner! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Got that tip off yet? :roll:

On a serious note, when does the B5 EM arrive, looking forward to a full write up with your honest opinion :wink:

They seem to be getting good figures on the test cars 

John


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh go on then...


----------



## pelidan (Nov 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's mines :


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## stevieb73 (Jul 21, 2013)

B0SSS said:


> Here's mines :


Somebody pass me the tissues! :-o


----------



## gomez47 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> Oh go on then...


I like this pic a lot 8)


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

A couple of my favourite pics


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Fiiled up the tank and got a free nerd!


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

B0SSS said:


> Here's mines :


Them Porsche rims look stunning!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Marty said:


> A couple of my favourite pics
> 
> View attachment 1


Now correct me if I'm wrong but that silver looks different to the norm on the TT. 
It looks frickin gorgeous!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Marty said:


> A couple of my favourite pics
> 
> View attachment 1


Could you tell me where you got the 'Spats' on the rear arches from, they look really good.

Thanks.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll take the excuse


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

My SAS division TT lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

J•RED said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of my favourite pics
> ...


It was a special order paint from new : Atlas Grey Metallic


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

James1050S3 said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of my favourite pics
> ...


A factory fitted option from new : QS Spats &#8230; that is, the same ones that are on the Quattro Sport edition


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Here's a few fairly recent one's ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-10d_zps19b39fbb.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-5small_zpsd046e167.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell2small_zps72d78bf2.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-12e_zps3bf5f95e.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell7b_zpscc2e7828.jpg~original

Steve


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Here's a few fairly recent one's ...
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-10d_zps19b39fbb.jpg~original
> 
> ...


You've got the stance so perfect Steve 8)

John


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

My Beaut.... standard for now but plans in the pipeline.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

mstew said:


> I'll take the *abuse *


Aargh! Those alloys! My eyes!

:wink:


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

B0SSS said:


> Here's mines :


God shes lush, need to get mine looking nice and shinny and lowered.


----------



## JoTT (Oct 7, 2013)

There is my baby.... If I've done it right :roll:


----------



## discostu49 (Jan 19, 2014)

RKJA said:


> Here's mine. 2004 V6 DSG, Papaya Orange, full black leather.


seen this car about perth very nice mate

I'm in perth drive a a3 3.2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

discostu49 said:


> RKJA said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine. 2004 V6 DSG, Papaya Orange, full black leather.
> ...


you got the wrong car mate,,,, or is it the wrong forum,,  welcome anyway...


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Out & about Pendle today


----------



## discostu49 (Jan 19, 2014)

roddy said:


> discostu49 said:
> 
> 
> > RKJA said:
> ...


no that tt is defiantly in perth..
if you mean my car not at all i have the correct car with the correct engine and correct number of doors for easy access to put a child in and out the car 
as for wrong forum think this is the correct forum if i was in the market for another 3.2 of the tt variety ( which I am ) :lol: :lol:


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

discostu49 said:


> RKJA said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine. 2004 V6 DSG, Papaya Orange, full black leather.
> ...


Perth, right first time and thanks for the compliment about my car. Took a while to find the right one.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Mondo said:


> *Mmmm!* Those alloys!
> 
> :wink:


Why thank you RayMondo :roll:


----------



## jamest87 (Sep 11, 2012)

Heres my Quattro sport:

Iphone pics sorry!!!





James


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

jamest87 said:


> Heres my Quattro sport:
> 
> Iphone pics sorry!!!
> James


Love it 8)


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

jamest87 said:


> Heres my Quattro sport:
> 
> Iphone pics sorry!!!
> 
> ...


Man that is beautiful. I want that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deemc (Jan 20, 2014)

The Only picture i have of mine so far... New to this TT business!!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Here`s mine.............and quite a beaut, if I may say-so myself !


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

mstew said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > *Mmmm!* Those alloys!
> ...


----------



## discostu49 (Jan 19, 2014)

jamest87 said:


> Heres my Quattro sport:
> 
> Iphone pics sorry!!!
> 
> ...


A very fine car [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jamest87 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Guys.

Unfortunately after owning it a while I am now going to have to sell it 

James


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

8)  8)  8)


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

drifting it at 100km/h +


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's mine!

Andre
http://auditttuning.org


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's mine after cracking the sump by hitting a rock in the road lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> Here's mine after cracking the sump by hitting a rock in the road lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


El Bochanegra!!


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Few of my favourites of my black betty 8)


----------



## JoTT (Oct 7, 2013)

aaron_tt said:


> Few of my favourites of my black betty 8)


Omg I've just drooled at these pics.... What a nice tt


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Buffet time!!! That pasta... NOM!!


----------



## debbie-white (Jan 19, 2014)

daztheblue1976 said:


> heres mine


Lovely TT, Good job


----------



## debbie-white (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's Mine,

Still a bit of work to do but im very happy.

Wheels will be refurbed and black tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

debbie-white said:


> Here's Mine,
> 
> Still a bit of work to do but im very happy.
> 
> Wheels will be refurbed and black tomorrow. :mrgreen:


Very nice 8) Love these alloys really suit the blue TT IMO 8)

Paul


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh go on then why not, here she is, Raven black beauty.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine after cracking the sump by hitting a rock in the road lol
> ...


What does this mean lol? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > tommatt90 said:
> ...


Bocca is mouth, nero is black in Italian - I suppose it's similar in spanish


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Bago47 said:


> Bocca is mouth, nero is black in Italian - I suppose it's similar in spanish


Hence the Seat Ibiza Bocanegra with the black front bumper... You learn something new everyday


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

joandadey said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Few of my favourites of my black betty 8)
> ...


Haha thanks mate is really appreciated 8)


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, just joined here. Here's my baby.

Older pic:










How she is now:


----------



## craigstt (Dec 12, 2013)

All stock 2002 225hp Coupe


----------



## N60LOW (Jul 14, 2010)

My work in progress


----------



## craigstt (Dec 12, 2013)

N60LOW said:


> My work in progress


Looks great! Nice lowering. My next mod may be lower springs and spacers followed by 19" wheels. Did you add spacers?


----------



## N60LOW (Jul 14, 2010)

Not yet buddy, I have them, but the bolts were incorrect


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamest87 said:


> Heres my Quattro sport:
> 
> Iphone pics sorry!!!
> 
> ...


She is a bute James..The qs's look lovely black on an Avus.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deceitful (Mar 8, 2013)

Can I contribute? Some awesome interior mods coming soon.


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Stunning 8)


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Amazing mate love the rims & hight


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

One of today....


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

Blast over the dales a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mia_2407 (Jan 25, 2014)

Gave mine a nice wash and polish today


----------



## debbie-white (Jan 19, 2014)

Not my tt but one I saw today.. I like the rims. Very nice!!

This one is mine. Currently in having some body work done. Will post pics when I get my it back.










I feel lost without it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

debbie-white said:


> Not my tt but one I saw today.. I like the rims. Very nice!!
> 
> This one is mine. Currently in having some body work done. Will post pics when I get my it back.
> 
> ...


Very nice! The blue one that is.

Paul


----------



## debbie-white (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks paul  I love my car  
My pride and joy 

Deb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Some very nice cars in this thread! 
Il be sure to add my one up soon as I get her!


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's my baby


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

holla_j said:


> Here's my baby


Nice, you just need some smoked side repeaters and a carbon fibre fuel flap to go with the wheels ;-)


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

She's not well at all  dreading the garage bill on Thursday


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

holliett said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

Thought I'd join in


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

:arrow:

removed.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

ok engine bay as well


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, About time I showed mine again.
Click to enlarge to see her true beauty.  8)


































Hoggy.


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's Violet....


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Toxygene (Apr 30, 2015)

matbiggs said:


> Here is one of mine


Hi all, does anyone know the name of these wheels? They have buy me written all over them :mrgreen:

Ta,
Dylan


----------



## StratMan (Nov 23, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, What's going on with the gizmos on the battery cover?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Not posted pics up for a while


----------



## Thatoken (Nov 22, 2014)

Brunhilda in all her glory

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

Toxygene said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of mine
> ...


from Maybach


----------



## Toxygene (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Blusic!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StratMan said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


Hi, It shows me the battery volts when I press the red button & also a quick connection for my Ctek battery charger, as my TT is not my every day car.
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice Hoggy what a legend you are


----------

